# MD, WV Senior GSD needs urgent rehoming



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

SEE BELOW FOR CONTACT INFO

Please help this lovely boy. URGENT…. Forward to other responsible people who might want to open their heart and their home. Thank you. Owner is ill and wants son to take this dog to the pound. PLEASE HELP!

If anyone can help please contact Denise Gosnay [email protected]

________

Sergeant is an older German Shepherd (photos attached) who needs a new home. If you can help, please contact my friend, Denise, at the email address listed below. Please forward this email to all animal lovers. Thanks.


Included many on this in hope of someone being able to help this older boy. If you can please let me know ([email protected]) and I will get you in touch with the son. Thanks.

_________

Not sure of age. Owner's son thinks 8 or 9. Not altered. Appears to be malnourished in last pic. No vet records. Has not been to vet in 3+ years ( since this person obtained the dog ) Owner got the dog from another family member. The son said he thinks it was a police dog previous to that. The son says the dog is very well behaved, but is neglected by his mother, which he said is mentally ill. He said she cannot afford to feed him, and it is to much of a hassle to clean the yard, give him attention, etc. She asked her son to take the dog to the pound. He told her that he would most likely be euthanized. She said she didn't care and that she "has had it with taking care of the dog."


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you send this to MAGSR?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't suppose y'all could ship him to Mesquite Tx? He's gorgeous and looks like he needs a bed to sleep on. I have one of those. I could chip in to get him to a doggie hotel for a few days.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

jelpy...if you're serious about adopting him i can give you the name and info of a woman in wv who might be willing to transport him; i used her to bring a dog from wv to fl; she did a great job w/the dog and was very reasonable in her fee


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Surely. What's the info?


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'll send you a pm with the info


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is this boy in MD or WV?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

He is welcome in N.J...soft spot for [email protected]

http://www.solomanveterinarian.com/


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I've sent several Emails to the address on the original post with no response.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

jUST EMAILED AGAIN!!


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

The contact person is head od dog rescue of maryland try [email protected] Wonder why they don't put this dog in one of their foster homes??? Maybe full


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I would like to take him as our own personal dog..I emailed 2 x I will try the new email thank you..Jen Solo in N.J.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

if anyone has any ideas..please let me know!! [email protected]


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

any word?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

they have gotten over 100 emails about the dog..i was 'told' they are looking to place him in P.A. Maryland area so I?? suppose he is safe..


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Here's the original email I got with all the different contact info. I'm sorry no one has gotten any response. I have asked the person who originally emailed me to let me know wassup!!



From: Donna Stilwell <[email protected]>
Date: January 5, 2010 10:31:19 AM EST
Subject: Germ Shep - "Sergeant " - URGENT


Please help this lovely boy. URGENT…. Forward to other responsible people who might want to open their heart and their home. Thank you. Owner is ill and wants son to take this dog to the pound. PLEASE HELP!

If anyone can help please contact Denise Gosnay [email protected]

===========================================================
From: Sheckler, Connee M. 
Sent: Tuesday, January 05, 2010 8:19 AM
To: 'Family, Friends & Neighbors'
Subject: FW: Sergeant GSD

Sergeant is an older German Shepherd (photos attached) who needs a new home. If you can help, please contact my friend, Denise, at the email address listed below. Please forward this email to all animal lovers. Thanks.

From: Denise Gosnay [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, December 30, 2009 10:41 AM
To: Jennifer Baugher; Sue Cox; Kevin Cox; Lisa Jarvis; Wesley Jenson; Marian Krause; [email protected]; Simone Martinez; Victor Martinez; Monty Moore; WILLIAM MYERS; Pat Walraven
Subject: Fw: Sergeant GSD

Included many on this in hope of someone being able to help this older boy. If you can please let me know ([email protected]) and I will get you in touch with the son. Thanks.

--- On Tue, 12/29/09, Kelly Barton <[email protected]> wrote:

From: Kelly Barton <[email protected]>
Subject: Sergeant GSD
To: "Denise" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, December 29, 2009, 6:28 PM

Not sure of age. Owner's son thinks 8 or 9. Not altered. Appears to be malnourished in last pic. No vet records. Has not been to vet in 3+ years ( since this person obtained the dog ) Owner got the dog from another family member. The son said he thinks it was a police dog previous to that. The son says the dog is very well behaved, but is neglected by his mother, which he said is mentally ill. He said she cannot afford to feed him, and it is to much of a hassle to clean the yard, give him attention, etc. She asked her son to take the dog to the pound. He told her that he would most likely be euthanized. She said she didn't care and that she "has had it with taking care of the dog."

"The greatness of a nation and its moral progress can be judged by the way in which its animals are treated.
I hold that the more helpless a creature, the more entitled it is to protection by man from the cruelty of man."

-Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

I got an answer from the [email protected]


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

what's the scoop?


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

All she wrote was they got over 100 emails and they are sorting them out ..for placement in P.A. or Maryland


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Well that's great! I'll see if I can find out the result later next week. Thank goodness for that sweet old boy.


----------

